
AWS Lambda now allows access to your VPC - buzzdenver
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/vpc.html
======
buzzdenver
Works as expected with the kink that non-VPC traffic is also routed through
one of the (random) segments that your lambda has access to. So you'll have to
hack something like a proxy together if the lambda needs access to a private
segment but also requires non-VPC access.

